# In Search Of Paella Recipe



## Chile Chef (Jun 18, 2009)

I'm looking for a simple Paella recipe and I've used all my resources but couldn't find a single recipe.


Thanks Derek.


----------



## katybar22 (Jun 18, 2009)

Chile Chef said:


> I'm looking for a simple Piaha recipe and I've used all my resources but couldn't find a single recipe.
> 
> 
> Thanks Derek.


 

Whats in it, basically?  I only ask because I've never heard of it and wonder if you're asking about paella, a spanish rice, chicken and seafood dish.  Let me know.

Katy


----------



## Alix (Jun 18, 2009)

Whew! I didn't know what it was either. I was thinking maybe perohe (perogies) so I'll be interested to see which it ends up being.


----------



## LPBeier (Jun 18, 2009)

I think you are referring to the Spanish rice dish, Paella.  There are many variations on it, and I make mine out of my head, but this link is a really good example of the true dish.  Hope this helps.


----------



## LPBeier (Jun 18, 2009)

katybar22 said:


> Whats in it, basically?  I only ask because I've never heard of it and wonder if you're asking about paella, a spanish rice, chicken and seafood dish.  Let me know.
> 
> Katy



Sorry, Katy, I didn't fully see your note before I posted mine.


----------



## GB (Jun 18, 2009)

I was guessing Paella (pronounced Pie-A-Ah) as well. We should start a pool before Chile Chef comes back to let us know if we were right or now


----------



## Katie H (Jun 18, 2009)

Andy, put my money on paella.


----------



## katybar22 (Jun 18, 2009)

I'm in for paella!!


----------



## LPBeier (Jun 18, 2009)

Paella here too!


----------



## Constance (Jun 18, 2009)

I want some!


----------



## Scotch (Jun 18, 2009)

According to this site, there's a dish from the Philippines or Thailand called Playa: CLICK ME

Apparently it's a sort of sweet bread:



 
_Piaya is Bacolod City's famous delicacy._
*
Ingredients:*

 250 grams flour
1/4 cup butter
1/4 cup water
250 grams muscovado sugar (I have no idea what that is)
seasame seeds


*Procedure:*


Mix flour, butter and water.  Form into a dough.  Divide into 20 grams, roll the dough until flat.  Put 10 grams of muscovado sugar in the middle and seal.  Form into a ball, place sesame seeds on top and press again with rolling pin until it becomes very flat. Cook in non-stick flat pan in a very low heat until it becomes light brown.  The sugar might ooze out from the dough!


----------



## Chile Chef (Jun 18, 2009)

Thanks everyone, When Bobby flay did the throw down, It looked like it was some form of Jambalaya, It's a spanish rice dish, with seafood in it. 

And Scotch, It's not bread but thanks for the help though!


----------



## GB (Jun 18, 2009)

Yep that is paella.


----------



## Scotch (Jun 18, 2009)

Asking for a recipe for paella is sort of like asking for recipe for spaghetti sauce or meatloaf -- there are at least 3 times as many variations as there are cooks! 

Try this page for starters:

The easiest paella recipes


----------



## MexicoKaren (Jun 18, 2009)

I like the recipe that Laurie posted - the only change I would make is that usually there is a bit of saffron - not enough to be bitter, just add color.


----------



## Chile Chef (Jun 18, 2009)

Thank you very much Everyone, I really appreciate your help.


----------



## CasperImproved (Jun 18, 2009)

MexicoKaren said:


> I like the recipe that Laurie posted - the only change I would make is that usually there is a bit of saffron - not enough to be bitter, just add color.




Hi Karen - If you are only adding enough saffron to change the dish color to a pretty yellow, wouldn't it be a lot cheaper to just add a bit of yellow food coloring? 

To be honest, I'm a noob when it comes to using saffron. I haven't been poor for years, but I'm frugal enough not to purchase an expensive ingredient that all it does is make the dish look prettier.

Your thoughts?

Bob


----------



## Chile Chef (Jun 18, 2009)

CasperImproved said:


> Hi Karen - If you are only adding enough saffron to change the dish color to a pretty yellow, wouldn't it be a lot cheaper to just add a bit of yellow food coloring?
> 
> To be honest, I'm a noob when it comes to using saffron. I haven't been poor for years, but I'm frugal enough not to purchase an expensive ingredient that all it does is make the dish look prettier.
> 
> ...


Hi Bob, I see we have another Michigander here.

Nic e to meet you!


----------



## Silversage (Jun 18, 2009)

Derek,  saffron is not just added for the color - it is the predominant flavor in a Paella.  Paella is a rice dish flavored with saffron, and some meat/seafood pieces added.  Depending upon the region of Spain which you visit, this can include chorizo, chicken, rabbit, fish, or shellfish in many varieties. 

The best instruction/information/recipe/explanation of Paella I've found is from Cook's Illustrated.  They published it in their magazine a few years ago, so I assume  you can find it on their site.  Try Goolling it.

Here's a photo of my Paella.  It's based on the CI recipe, with adaptations for my own taste.


----------



## Chile Chef (Jun 18, 2009)

Silversage said:


> Derek,  saffron is not just added for the color - it is the predominant flavor in a Paella.  Paella is a rice dish flavored with saffron, and some meat/seafood pieces added.  Depending upon the region of Spain which you visit, this can include chorizo, chicken, rabbit, fish, or shellfish in many varieties.
> 
> The best instruction/information/recipe/explanation of Paella I've found is from Cook's Illustrated.  They published it in their magazine a few years ago, so I assume  you can find it on their site.  Try Goolling it.
> 
> Here's a photo of my Paella.  It's based on the CI recipe, with adaptations for my own taste.


Thanks for the photo SilverSage, But I'm not the one who was asking about Saffron, However I do appropriate the tip about the spice though.


----------



## LPBeier (Jun 18, 2009)

MexicoKaren said:


> I like the recipe that Laurie posted - the only change I would make is that usually there is a bit of saffron - not enough to be bitter, just add color.



Oh, Karen, I didn't notice it doesn't have saffron.  Yes, that is probably one of the most essential ingredients in a true paella.  As I said I make it from my head and just tried to find a recipe that was close to traditional but easy.  Saffron (just use a bit as it is pungent and expensive) adds colour and flavour.


----------



## spork (Jun 19, 2009)

I do use expensive saffron.
I also use inexpensive substitutions, including an indeterminate "mexican saffron" and cumin in a pinch.
I think the bigger key to a great paella is to take the time to cook the sofritto first...
P.S. I hate burnt rice.


----------



## CasperImproved (Jun 19, 2009)

What I hate most, is that I don't live on the coast where I'd think the cost of saffron would be worthy of the fresh fish and seafood. No fresh seafood and fish from the sea for me at a reasonable cost in Michigan.

That's why I poked you guys on that. If I don't buy it, I figured we can at least talk about it.

Bob


----------



## Katie H (Jun 19, 2009)

I, too, would love to be able to purchase nice fresh seafood.  Unfortunately, I'm pretty much landlocked so the only really fresh seafood I get is at the fine restaurants in my area.  I would like nothing better than to prepare my own paella and do keep a small quantity of saffron on hand.  I have a wonderful saffron bread that I use it for.  But, then, I'm a breadaholic.


----------



## CasperImproved (Jun 19, 2009)

Katie E said:


> I, too, would love to be able to purchase nice fresh seafood.  Unfortunately, I'm pretty much landlocked so the only really fresh seafood I get is at the fine restaurants in my area.  I would like nothing better than to prepare my own paella and do keep a small quantity of saffron on hand.  I have a wonderful saffron bread that I use it for.  But, then, I'm a breadaholic.




Maybe you could post the saffron bread recipe some time? I'd like that.

Thanks,

Bob


----------



## FincaPerlitas (Jun 19, 2009)

There are quite a number of paella recipes posted right here on DC, including my own very detailed instructions for making an authentic mixed seafood paella, which can be found here: http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f21/paella-step-by-step-55352.html . 

There are a couple of secrets to making a good paella. You need to use a large, shallow pan and not overcrowd it so everything cooks in a fairly thin layer, only an inch or so thick. Once the rice is added (it's the last ingredient), you stir it in gently then allow it to cook without further stirring. When done, remove it from the heat and cover it with a clean dish towel and let it rest for five minutes before serving. 

A properly prepared paella is judged by the taste and texture of the rice, not by the other ingredients, so don't overload it. All of the meats, seafoods, vegetables, etc., are intended to enhance and complement the rice - not to dominate and overpower the dish. 

Read my paella post for further tips and detailed instructions.


----------



## Chile Chef (Jun 19, 2009)

FincaPerlitas, Thank you for the link and thank you for the tips, I think I;m going to hold off on making the dish for a while until I have all my photography supplies in hand.

But I'm still thinking about making Jambalaya though since it's a lot easier to make.


----------



## chadeasyspanishrecipe (Jun 21, 2009)

Good tip, Finca Perlitas, the other ingredients (seafood, meat, rabbit, etc.) are there to enhance and give flavor to the rice...


----------



## MexicoKaren (Jun 21, 2009)

Derek, making paella does not have to be complicated. It is historically a humble dish, designed to use up whatever ingredients were available, so don't let it intimidate you. If you are nervous about the rice, you can even precook it if you want, then stir it in. My point is - it is no more difficult to cook than jambalaya. There are a variety of recipes from simple to complicated on allrecipesdotcom. Here is one:Paella I - All Recipes


----------



## les (Jun 22, 2009)

We had paella yesterday, our son cooked it for Father's Day...we taught him everything he knows LOL
seriously it's gotta be _paella_


----------



## Chile Chef (Jun 22, 2009)

MexicoKaren said:


> Derek, making paella does not have to be complicated. It is historically a humble dish, designed to use up whatever ingredients were available, so don't let it intimidate you. If you are nervous about the rice, you can even precook it if you want, then stir it in. My point is - it is no more difficult to cook than jambalaya. There are a variety of recipes from simple to complicated on allrecipesdotcom. Here is one:Paella I - All Recipes


Thank you Karen, Actually I would throw the rice in the last 20-30 minutes of the stuff cooking and let it cook that way.


----------

